

HTML5 Hype Machine - mrphoebs
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/27/html5_hype/

======
Charuru
People on the periphery will always be confused about the specifics of a
technology. If it's your client, you can softly correct them, if it's anyone
else, well does it really matter. Don't see what the hubbub is about.

